

How do U.S. Internet users spell 'search'? G-o-o-g-l-e - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/software/257426/how-do-us-internet-users-spell-search-g-o-o-g-l-e

======
arkitaip
This just makes me think that the market is ready to be disrupted. Probably
not head-to-head with Google but in a way that goes around the current concept
of web search.

